

The NSA's SIM heist could have given it the power to plant spyware on any phone - sinak
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/24/8101585/the-nsas-sim-heist-could-have-given-it-the-power-to-plant-spyware-on?

======
JoeAltmaier
Been doing this on 'Person of Interest' for some time now.

